# What Size Needles?



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I bought this yarn and can't decide what needles to use. Vintage Virgin Wool Yarn Oregon Worsted Fleece by CeeGeesAttic. I will make either granny squares or potholders. I was thinking of using my size 5 needles, what do you think?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Anything from a 5 (will give a firmer denser fabric), up to an 8 ( will have a more open drape).
I'd swatch them and see what looks and feels good to you.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmm thanks! I do have 8's somewhere around here.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I found my brand new 8's. How many stiches should I cast on for a 1oz skein? Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What are you making? If you are making a potholder you will want a denser fabric. Play with it and see. You can always rip it out and cast on more or less. After a few rows you should know if it's right.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> What are you making? If you are making a potholder you will want a denser fabric. Play with it and see. You can always rip it out and cast on more or less. After a few rows you should know if it's right.


Thanks! I really just wanted to make small granny squares for the sake of keeping busy. Granny squares can be washclothes right? Mabey I'll just make some nice squares and then sew them together.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's a link to lot's of wash cloths.
Grandma&#8217;s Favorite Dishcloth-Knit | Dish and Wash Cloth Mania

I posted this whole thing about if this was cotton or acrylic, then looked at the OP again, it's wool! LOL!
The only trouble you may have making face cloths with it is it will felt when you use them, that whole hot water+friction thing.
I'd make maybe pot holders?
If you make two of the squares in the link, and sew them together up the sides, that should work out well for you.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> Here's a link to lot's of wash cloths.
> Grandmaâs Favorite Dishcloth-Knit | Dish and Wash Cloth Mania
> 
> I posted this whole thing about if this was cotton or acrylic, then looked at the OP again, it's wool! LOL!
> ...


Thanks! LOL oops, my fault.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

How much yarn have you got?

*ETA I just went and looked, and I see not lots! Well, if you have a few bigger balls of yarn, you could do what I suggest below here.  *

The Comfort Wrap is super easy and makes a marvellous 'wrap around your shoulders in bed when reading' kind of shawl (with pockets, too!). 

I use extra large needles (umm, I work in metric ... 6 - 8 mm needles or so), enough so the fabric is pretty airy and open. Just cast on fifteen in one colour, and knit a length long enough to drape around you (your armspan is about the right length). Make two of those, then make one more where you cast on thirty instead of fifteen, and make it the same length as the others. Sew it all together, and knit two pockets (about fifteen stitches across, and as long as you want your pockets to be deep) and sew them to the middle of each end. 

Because the pieces are narrow, they are easy to carry around because it doesn't end up being one giant piece, and because it's all garter stitch it is totally mindless, and because it is on big needles it goes really fast! 

Of course you could also just cast on sixty stitches and knit until it was the length you wanted, then make the pockets and sew them on, if you had just one colour. It'd be a big bigger 'in progress' though!

I use mine a lot.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You could also just start knitting a sampler until you run out and then make a pillow.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> You could also just start knitting a sampler until you run out and then make a pillow.


I love that idea! Not so sure how to go about it though.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Cast on about forty or fifty stitches, then knit in whatever patter you like ... Good to start with two inches of ribbing then switch to stockinet the, garter, basket weave, linen stitch. Knit until you are almost out of yarn the do another two inches of ribbing. Fold it over to make a pillowcase with an opening at the back (overlap the ribbing, sew up the sides). Make or buy a pillow to fit inside.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Cast on about forty or fifty stitches, then knit in whatever patter you like ... Good to start with two inches of ribbing then switch to stockinet the, garter, basket weave, linen stitch. Knit until you are almost out of yarn the do another two inches of ribbing. Fold it over to make a pillowcase with an opening at the back (overlap the ribbing, sew up the sides). Make or buy a pillow to fit inside.


Sweet! Now I need to look up ribbing. This doesn's sound too hard. You all rock on this board!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ribbing=knit 2 purl 2. Or knit 3 purl 3 or knit whatever and purl the same amount. On the back side just work the stitches as they present themselves. Easy peasy!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I can send you a CD when I send your socks that you can watch anytime and it will teach you anything even making simple socks...if I can do it anyone can...


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> Ribbing=knit 2 purl 2. Or knit 3 purl 3 or knit whatever and purl the same amount. On the back side just work the stitches as they present themselves. Easy peasy!


Huh that is easy. What do you mean about the back side though? That part is always alittle confusing for me. Going to start that as soon as I am up to it.

Chaty that would be awesome! Thank you so very much.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As the stitches present themselves means if it is a knit stitch knit it if they are a purl then purl it. Do you know how to tell a knit stitch from a purl stitch when you look at it? Knit stitches wear 'v' necks and purl stitches wear turtle necks.

This link has everything you could possibly need to know about knitting, with videos and great photos. Learn How to Knit | KnittingHelp.com


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

The reason I have dvd's to use is out here in the country all I have is good old Dial up Internet and its so slowwww...I will send them when I send you socks...


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> As the stitches present themselves means if it is a knit stitch knit it if they are a purl then purl it. Do you know how to tell a knit stitch from a purl stitch when you look at it? Knit stitches wear 'v' necks and purl stitches wear turtle necks.
> 
> This link has everything you could possibly need to know about knitting, with videos and great photos. Learn How to Knit | KnittingHelp.com


I am slowly learning that. I am deciding right now if I should make my own pillow or just knit it. If I make one I will use some satin fabric underneath the wool so I could use bigger needles for more of a drape. Or I could use my smaller needles and just stuff it with batting. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I think I am going to make my own pillow and then use this wool as a cover. I would like to use more of and open drape.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just read my knitting book. It says when ribbing k2 p2 the stiches must be divisable by 4? When doing k1 p1 it doesn't say to do that


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

On a knit 2 purl 2 rib, the pattern is considered to be made over the total 4 stitches.
On a knit 1 purl 1, your pattern is made over 2 stitches. 
Hence the reason it is telling you to cast on a number of stitches divisible by 4. 
So if you work a knit 3 purl 3 rib, the pattern would tell you to cast on a number of stitches divisible by how many?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> On a knit 2 purl 2 rib, the pattern is considered to be made over the total 4 stitches.
> On a knit 1 purl 1, your pattern is made over 2 stitches.
> Hence the reason it is telling you to cast on a number of stitches divisible by 4.
> So if you work a knit 3 purl 3 rib, the pattern would tell you to cast on a number of stitches divisible by how many?


Oh I've always been bad at math. Im guessing 6?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Exactly!!!
Ok, now knowing how the math works is 1/2 the battle.
You've got this. :clap:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> Exactly!!!
> Ok, now knowing how the math works is 1/2 the battle.
> You've got this. :clap:


YAY, I did it!:dance:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> On a knit 2 purl 2 rib, the pattern is considered to be made over the total 4 stitches.
> On a knit 1 purl 1, your pattern is made over 2 stitches.
> Hence the reason it is telling you to cast on a number of stitches divisible by 4.
> So if you work a knit 3 purl 3 rib, the pattern would tell you to cast on a number of stitches divisible by how many?


I just thought of something isnt k1 p1 seed stich? I would like to start this pillow today since I feel up to it but Im getting confused. Thanks for any help in unconfusing me!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

If I did what Frazzel suggested and cast on 40 stiches I would k2 p2 the whole row? Also do I have to work the yarn differently than seed stich? Im used to doing seed stich its my favorite stich. TYIA


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

This thread reminds me of the time I distinctly remember succumbing to clinical insanity.

I actually bought a pair of Addi Turbo #9s in a 12 inch circular. :ashamed:





I've never used them, and can't begin to imagine why I would. :sob:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> This thread reminds me of the time I distinctly remember succumbing to clinical insanity.
> 
> I actually bought a pair of Addi Turbo #9s in a 12 inch circular. :ashamed:
> 
> ...


Now I'm even more confused LOL!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok. In Seed stitch ypu do K1 P1, BUT, on the next row you knit the purls, and purl the knits.
In ribbing, you will K1 P1, and on the backside, knit the knits and purl the purls.
Does that make sense?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> Ok. In Seed stitch ypu do K1 P1, BUT, on the next row you knit the purls, and purl the knits.
> In ribbing, you will K1 P1, and on the backside, knit the knits and purl the purls.
> Does that make sense?


YES! Thank you, I was so confused.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I confused yuh ? 

Here I was, only trying to clarify. :sob:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> I confused yuh ?
> 
> Here I was, only trying to clarify. :sob:


For some reason you usually do lol!:happy2:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:huh:

I confuse, or clarify ?



Now I'm confused. 

:run:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm going to cast on 40 tomorrow. I am debating ribbing the whole thing or just 2" as Frazzle suggested. I am new to ribbing so don't know much about it. What do you think?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Is this for the pillow?

Fully ribbed will be very pretty, I think.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Is this for the pillow?
> 
> Fully ribbed will be very pretty, I think.


Yes, thats what I was thinking. Frazzel you are so wise!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:nanner: I like the idea of fully ribbed as well.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's a picture of a finished one I found on Ravelry


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I tried several times, I keep frogging it. This time I noticed I ended up with 38 stiches instead of 40. It did not look like ribbing at all even though I did maybe 5 rows. I'll figure it out tomorrow. It can't be that hard right?

ETA: Thanks Frazzel I was trying to picture what it would look like!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay for ribbing to work, you have to be able to recognize your stitches.

First row, you knit two then purl two.

Next row, you'll be doing purl two then knit two. The thing is, you can SEE which stitch you are supposed to make next by looking at the one in the row beneath. If it is a smooth V, then you will be making a knit stitch (knit stitches make a V). If you see a little rounded bump, then you will be making a purl stitch. Knit stitches wear v-neck sweaters, and purl stitches wear turtlenecks. 

It will look like ribbing, because there will be columns of stitches that are the same kind: a column of two knit stitches side by side, and a column of two purl stitches side by side.

Remember that when you switch between knit and purl you have to move the yarn to the other side of the needle: so right before you make a purl stitch after a knit, you bring the yarn to the front THEN make the purl stitch. After a purl and before a knit, you move the yarn to the back.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Okay for ribbing to work, you have to be able to recognize your stitches.
> 
> First row, you knit two then purl two.
> 
> ...


Thank you I think my problem was having the yarn in the right place and recognizing stiches. It's hard with all those bright colors.


----------

